# Anyone feed Forthglade?



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

This looks a good wet food
At the moment i feed my boy Naturediet and he is in superb shape.
Does anyone feed Forthglade,and if so,could this be recommended,i am always looking for quality wet foods,just to vary his diet.

Berriewood sells this at this price Berriewood Wholesale - Forthglade Lifestage Special 4x18x395g box deal £10.93 per box - Best price on the net

If this is a recommended wet food,does anyone know of a cheaper supplier?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi wev fed this food to ours and they loved it and were very good on it, we changed to naturediet as i liked the sound of the ingredients more, as when we were buying it im sure there were meat derivitives in the forthglayde food but cant see this on the list here of ingredients. 

Wev had a few more problems with the nature diet food being off so we are thinking of going back to forthglayde for a while to see if later batches of naturediet are in better state to give to the dogs. Naturediet would be my first choice, its just a shame so many packs have been off just lately 

I think berriwoods are very competetive on prices


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya Mitch - what problems have you had recently with ND, if you don't mind me asking? I was wondering what varieties and what was wrong with them? Myself and a few others have had this and wanted to see if there was a pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

henry said:


> Hiya Mitch - what problems have you had recently with ND, if you don't mind me asking? I was wondering what varieties and what was wrong with them? Myself and a few others have had this and wanted to see if there was a pattern. Thanks!


Hi there is a massive thread on ND,this is here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/122023-naturediet-problem.html

I have had no other problems with ND,and will continue to buy it,and is still one the best wet foods available:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I have only heard good about forthglade and its been around for years BUT when I looked at the list of ingredients, it contains derivatives and not something I personally would choose to feed on a regular basis.

I found out when my OH bought some as recommended by the Pet shop when ND was out of stock.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I have only heard good about forthglade and its been around for years BUT when I looked at the list of ingredients, it contains derivatives and not something I personally would choose to feed on a regular basis.
> 
> I found out when my OH bought some as recommended by the Pet shop when ND was out of stock.


Yes i thought there were derivatives in the food but on the list here its not showing


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Hi wev fed this food to ours and they loved it and were very good on it, we changed to naturediet as i liked the sound of the ingredients more, as when we were buying it im sure there were meat derivitives in the forthglayde food but cant see this on the list here of ingredients.
> 
> Wev had a few more problems with the nature diet food being off so we are thinking of going back to forthglayde for a while to see if later batches of naturediet are in better state to give to the dogs. Naturediet would be my first choice, its just a shame so many packs have been off just lately
> 
> I think berriwoods are very competetive on prices


Hi,thanks for your reply but i cant seem to find if this food contains meat derivatives,and i agree with you on the ND as being first choice

If meat derivatives are in this food,i dont think this can be as nasty as what people think.

Uk law states that all derivatives must be fit for human consumption!

Meat and animal derivatives - sounds tasty, doesn't it? This tends to be seen as an ingredient at the cheaper end of the pet food market, and as a source of protein. Meat and animal derivatives are legally defined in the Feeding Stuffs Regulations 2005. They are sourced from animals which have been inspected and passed as fit for human consumption and are the parts of the animal which are surplus to the requirements of the human food industry in the UK eg. heart, lung, or muscle meat, which may not be traditionally eaten by people in this country.

You have to remember that this is a dog you are feeding,and if this is fit for us humans,then surely a dog will thrive on this.

I have no issues on feeding (DERIVATIVES)

Butchers tinned food has this,with a protein of 7 to 10%,i have fed this on numerous occasions,my boy loved it,especially the tripe mix.

Butcher's

Cheaper foods are sometimes equal to the most expensive.

Those of you may read this and think...........?

I am not wanting a massive debate on derivatives,or cause any imbalance within this topic,i am just stating my opinion on what i think.

No disrespect to any non derivative feeders


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

No offence taken staffybull, we are all entitled to opinions 

I have just grabbed the tray of forthglade I have in the cupboard (the last one that I keep for emergencies as I cant bring myself to use it) On the side of the packet it lists 
Ingredients: Meat and animal derivatives (Min 40% chicken 4% heart) derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals.
I thought perhaps people here referred to the Forthglade in the black sleeve and checked that one at the pet shop but that has derivatives as well.
I emailed them at the time but never had a reply


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> No offence taken staffybull, we are all entitled to opinions
> 
> I have just grabbed the tray of forthglade I have in the cupboard (the last one that I keep for emergencies as I cant bring myself to use it) On the side of the packet it lists
> Ingredients: Meat and animal derivatives (Min 40% chicken 4% heart) derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals.
> ...


Thanks again for reply,and taking time to list the ingredients
I think i will stick with ND,and the odd tin of Butchers on occasions,although Forthglade+Butchers has derivatives and with no preservatives,i think they are still reasonable(ish)
There are foods,much worse than these out there!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Staffy bull Agree on the derivitives they cant be as bad as i imagine :scared: have just heard horror stories but most dogs do very well on the foods that contain them, i wouldnt be worried about feeding a good quality food thats been around a long time that had some derivatives in, so im getting some forthglayde in as although i really like ND i need to have an alternative for when thier food is off as has been the trouble over last few weeks


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Staffy bull Agree on the derivitives they cant be as bad as i imagine :scared: have just heard horror stories but most dogs do very well on the foods that contain them, i wouldnt be worried about feeding a good quality food thats been around a long time that had some derivatives in, so im getting some forthglayde in as although i really like ND i need to have an alternative for when thier food is off as has been the trouble over last few weeks


I have just found a site on Forthglade ingredientsForthglade pet food manufacturers
This may not be to everyones idea of real food,but i think its ok ish,far better than dry foods

A reputable manufacturer should state what is contained within (meat and animal derivatives)ie chicken,lamb,beef etc,and the % of the meats.

Some cheaper manufactures do not state any of the meats or % of what is included,this is very misleading to the customer!
If the different proteins are not listed properly (liver,chicken,beef,heart,kidney)etc,i would avoid buying,

This can have some implications on your dogs digestive system(upset stomach etc)as your dog may have an intolerance to some of these undeclared proteins.

I am lucky with my wee staffy,he is fine with all foods,but i would never feed him anything with colours or preservatives,or dry food,or any dodgy looking ingredients.

Me and him both know ND is the best:thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I prefer foods like ND and wainwrights wet, but i do and have used forthglade, It suits my boys so i will continue to use it.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> I have just found a site on Forthglade ingredientsForthglade pet food manufacturers
> This may not be to everyones idea of real food,but i think its ok ish,far better than dry foods
> 
> A reputable manufacturer should state what is contained within (meat and animal derivatives)ie chicken,lamb,beef etc,and the % of the meats.
> ...


Thank you for the link I will get some in, I tried tinned chappie tonight as no good ND left in the house  wow did they all go mad for it, bit wet and bit pongy but they were very satisfied afterwards, now waiting the after effects  hopefully none, i didnt give them very much just enough to cover the kibble, bit more tomorrow if alls well on the digestive front tomorrow


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Unbelievable - all this talk of forthglade and my petshop put back 18pks for my OH to collect yesterday. I ordered ND:lol::lol: Here's hoping that they get it right today:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep!!! I have been know to use it!
Good packaging and smells pretty good!
BUT there are devatories in it!

Still imv a good product - but not so good as NatureDiet!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

What are "Devatories"? Did you mean derivatives? I couldn't see any in the ingredient lists:

Forthglade Lifestage - Lamb & Veg 

Nutritional Information
Protein 13% Oil 5% Ash 3% Fibre 0.5%
Ingredients
Min 60% Lamb, Min 10% Rice, Vegetables, Seaweed Extract, Herbs, Minerals & Herbs.
Feeding Guide
Small Dog: 1/2 - 1 packet Medium Dogs: 1 - 2 packets Large Dogs: 2 - 3 packets


Forthglade Lifestage - Senior Chicken

Nutritional Information
Protein 11% Oil 5.5% Ash 3% Fibre 0.5%
Ingredients
Min 55% Chicken, Min 13% Rice, Vegetables, Seaweed Extract, Herbs, Minerals & Vitamins. 
Feeding Guide
Small Dog: 1/2 - 1 packet Medium Dogs: 1 - 2 packets Large Dogs: 2 - 3 packets


Forthglade Lifestage - Senior Lamb

Nutritional Information
Protein 1% Oil 5.5% Ash 3% Fibre 0.5%
Ingredients
Min 55% Lamb, Min 13% Rice, Vegetables, Seaweed Extract, Herbs, Minerals & Vitamins.
Feeding Guide
Small Dog: 1/2 - 1 packet Medium Dogs: 1 - 2 packets Large Dogs: 2 - 3 packets


Forthglade Lifestage - Puppy

Nutritional Information
Protein 14% Oil 6.5% Ash 3% Fibre 0.5%
Ingredients
Min 45% Chicken, Min 16% Lamb, Min 10% Tripe, Min 12% Rice, Vegetables, Seaweed Extract, Herbs, Minerals & Vitamins. 
Feeding Guide
Small: 1/2 - 1 packet Medium: 1 - 2 packets Large: 2 - 3 packets. Puppies should be fed small quantities, three to four times per day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> What are "Devatories"? Did you mean derivatives? I couldn't see any in the ingredient lists:
> 
> Are you questioning my spelling? Or do you 'genuinely NOT know what was meant?
> 
> Because nothing p*sses me off more that folk talking the michael out of spelling errors!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> What are "Devatories"? Did you mean derivatives? I couldn't see any in the ingredient lists:
> 
> Forthglade Lifestage - Lamb & Veg
> 
> ...


and take it you have got that infor from the berriewood page!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Another thing Staffybull
Forthglade do two ranges - one is a complete diet the other isn't and needs a mixer!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Ingredients: Meat and animal derivatives (Min 40% chicken 4% heart) derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals_.

Taken from my post yesterday, these ingredients are listed on the side of a pk of "natural Forthglade menu for dogs and cats with chicken and heart" gold and white pk. I thought perhaps the black pk would be different but that contains derivatives too.

This is not saying I have anything against anyone who chooses to feed derivatives, merely listing the ingredients again.

I got the gist of what you meant DT :lol::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> _Ingredients: Meat and animal derivatives (Min 40% chicken 4% heart) derivatives of vegetable origin, minerals_.
> 
> Taken from my post yesterday, these ingredients are listed on the side of a pk of "natural Forthglade menu for dogs and cats with chicken and heart" gold and white pk. I thought perhaps the black pk would be different but that contains derivatives too.
> 
> ...


Take it you mean the bit that got my back up

And re the bones, hooves, pelt, blood, stomach contents and guts or whatever one wants to call em!
I too am not against folk using em! BUt prefer to avoid then on the whole myself!
That said forthglade is of a much higher quality then many imv! and not to be compared with thewell known canned brands that spring to mind!

lol
DT
xx


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you questioning my spelling? Or do you 'genuinely NOT know what was meant?
> 
> Because nothing p*sses me off more that folk talking the michael out of spelling errors!


I asked "did you mean derivatives" so I was questioning your spelling, yes. Is that offensive?









What are "Devatories" then, because I've never heard of them and they are certainly not in any dictionary I have in the 'ouse.

Nothing p*sses me off more than hyper-sensitive folk who get the hump over absolutely nowt!

It appears that there are differing ingredients lists for this product. The ones I pasted were from the original link and, if it does contain "Animal Derivatives" (A.K.A. christ-knows-what-rubbish), then I'd say steer well clear of this food.

That's merely my opinion, remember - if that's not too offensive to people?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> I asked "did you mean derivatives" so I was questioning your spelling, yes. Is that offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it happens Mateyboy! I ain't a sensitive soul at all! Fact is I perhaps have much broader shoulders that you'll EVER dream of having!! BUT! have had this arguement before - there are many many people who frequent forums who are are a little more sensitive then you or I! and such remarks and obvious pull ups do put these people off posting for fear of Clever know alls like you coming along and belittleing em! So Get you head outta you ar*e and judge a post on its content and not its spelling errors mate! Then you and I won;t be falling out!
END OF!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Slingdash

There are 3 types of forthglade.

Lifestages cats
Lifestages dogs
Forthglade natural for cats and dogs.

It is the latter which contains derivatives - however it also contains 44% named meat.

OK so i wouldnt feed this to a dog/cat with allergies to certain types of meat as you dont know exactly what else is making up the bulk, however I do remember from a conversation with forthglade the majority of the derivatives are pork and lamb based... it varies depending on the current market and supply.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> As it happens Mateyboy! I ain't a sensitive soul at all! Fact is I perhaps have much broader shoulders that you'll EVER dream of having!! BUT! have had this arguement before - there are many many people who frequent forums who are are a little more sensitive then you or I! and such remarks and obvious pull ups do put these people off posting for fear of Clever know alls like you coming along and belittleing em! So Get you head outta you ar*e and judge a post on its content and not its spelling errors mate! Then you and I won;t be falling out!
> END OF!










Oh dear. I was merely trying to ascertain the meaning of what you typed, and not "taking the Michael" out of you or anybody else, Double Trouble. It's a shame that YOU flew off the handle at an innocent question and then had to follow up with that diatribe. Clearly, you are more sensitive than you previously thought and stated.

Clearly I don't know it ALL, because I still haven't had a definition of the word "Devatories".

So what ARE "Devatories" then?

Anybody...?









Thanks for the reply by the way, BillyBoysMammy.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Bit of info about derivatives

UK dog foods - Ingredients, meat and animal derivatives definition

I don't feed them, but if you do, that's up to you.

I'd also not fed anything that contained 'derivatives of vegetable origin' because really, what the eff is that? It could be anything.

But as I said, that's me.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

That link provides a rather soft approach to a definition of "Meat & Animal Derivatives" if you ask me.

"Heads, feet and guts" are the better parts of what goes into most foods that contain 'Meat & Animal Derivatives".

Hair, claws, sh*t-filled intestines, eyes, noses, sphincters, testicles and f*nnies would be a far more realistic ingredients list to use!










I would've put a laughing smiley after that, but a hell of a lot of dogs are forced to eat such muck, unfortunately, and it's by no means a laughing matter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> Oh dear. I was merely trying to ascertain the meaning of what you typed, and not "taking the Michael" out of you or anybody else, Double Trouble. It's a shame that YOU flew off the handle at an innocent question and then had to follow up with that diatribe. Clearly, you are more sensitive than you previously thought and stated.
> 
> Clearly I don't know it ALL, because I still haven't had a definition of the word "Devatories".
> 
> ...


Innocent question my ar*e! 
Anyway sunbeam keep looking for the meaning! you never know the penny may drop! without the need for the old oxford! 
And whilst you're looking look up 'muppet' on second thoughts don't bother! i'll spell it out for you!!
SLING DASH!! :lol::lol:

DT

ps! putting you in my trash box now!! think you'll be at home there!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> Innocent question my ar*e!


Well it was.

If you insist on taking it out of context and getting offended over absolutely nothing, that's your prerogative (and your problem).



"Sunbeam"? "Muppet"? "Trash"? Oh dear. All totally unnecessary and unwarranted.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Innocent question my ar*e!
> Anyway sunbeam keep looking for the meaning! you never know the penny may drop! without the need for the old oxford!
> And whilst you're looking look up 'muppet' on second thoughts don't bother! i'll spell it out for you!!
> SLING DASH!! :lol::lol:
> ...


Sorry, I think personal insults are out of order. SlingDash got your back up over the spelling mistake/typo/misunderstanding/new word to slingdash, but I see no reason to call anyone a muppet.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> What are "Devatories"? Did you mean derivatives? I couldn't see any in the ingredient lists:
> 
> Forthglade Lifestage - Lamb & Veg
> 
> ...





SlingDash said:


> Well it was.
> 
> If you insist on taking it out of context and getting offended over absolutely nothing, that's your prerogative (and your problem).
> 
> ...


If you read you first reply I think even an idiot would have to agree it wasn't!
an innocent question that is! Your sole intention were to attempt to flaunt your superior grammer!

Personally I prefer to judge both a person and a post on the content and the advice given in that post! Something I see we are not going to agree on!

As I mentioned earlier, in the past I have had numerous personal messages following such a thread when members have felt intimidated against posting merely because of such comments relating to grammer! It is in my view both petty and uncalled for!

The point of the thread in this instance was a particular food, members have given their views and contributed the knowledge relating to this!
What right do you have to query a grammer error?

DT


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Sorry, I think personal insults are out of order. SlingDash got your back up over the spelling mistake/typo/misunderstanding/new word to slingdash, but I see no reason to call anyone a muppet.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course.


I really am not interested in who said what! as I said the important factor to me in the content of the post! There is no need whatsoever for members to pick faults at other members spelling when they know damd well what they mean! Which if you read back and see the first post made by Slipdash was EXACTLY that!

DT!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

For ***** sake!

I merely asked what was meant by "Devatories"! That's all! Somebody even says in a previous reply that they know what you meant, and all I was asking for was an explanation - nothing else.

If it was a typo, then wasn't I justified in asking if that is what it was, or if you actually did mean "Devatories"? What else could I have done when I didn't understand a post?

It is apparently very easy to take somebody's sincere and inquiring post totally out of context, and that is apparently what has happened here. All I can do is state that my intentions were purely innocent and in NO WAY sarcastic, patronising or vindictive. I'm just sorry you have taken them that way, DT.

If you persist in doing so, please do it whilst taking my word for it that you have completely misunderstood my original post.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is no need whatsoever for members to pick faults at other members spelling when they know damd well what they mean!
> 
> DT!


Very true, just as there's no need for members to throw personal insults at other members.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It was me that understood and I knew in a minute it was a typing error which you readily call "typo" - same kind of thing perhaps but nobody would question that. We all make lots of grammer/typing mistakes nobody responds the way you did?

You keep saying people on this forum take things personally and it usually revolves around your responses.

I think it's fair to say most of us are careful with what we write so as not to cause upset, I know you feel that is unnecessary but as you can see it works. Perhaps you would find it easier if you did the same - when in Rome etc.

Getting back to topic, I will check when I go shopping again but I am 99% sure the "black" adult tray of Forthglade contains derivatives too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Very true, just as there's no need for members to throw personal insults at other members.


Think the insults were there long before I started chucking em back! But some only see what they want ot see!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think the insults were there long before I started chucking em back! But some only see what they want ot see!


No. I actually agree with you, picking on spelling mistakes is one of my biggest pet peeves on forums.

I just thought it was out of order to call slingdash a muppet that's all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> No. I actually agree with you, picking on spelling mistakes is one of my biggest pet peeves on forums.
> 
> I just thought it was out of order to call slingdash a muppet that's all.


Hey it were!!! I lost the plot!!! but don't you go telling no one!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey it were!!! I lost the plot!!! but don't you go telling no one!


It'll be our secret lol.

Anyway, sorry for going off topic OP. Does tend to happen around here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> It'll be our secret lol.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for going off topic OP. Does tend to happen around here.


Don't worry about it! sure I shall live to fight another day! And don't suppose sling dash is mortally wounded either! 

Hey! got a good excuse to wind him up thought should they ever drop a clanger!!!


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

WELL this was an entertaining night,SLING and DT having a tiff

I have just caught up with the action,this was better than any drama i have ever seen:thumbup:

This at times,does and will happen!
I may have been there myself,in fact i have with a few members,but it soon passes,and most of us get on in the end(sometimes)

Anyway i hope yous guys have put the past behind yous,time to move on

The thread as started by myself,has been great for me,loads of information and individual opinions,which in my opinion,is what a forum is all about!

There are some(HEATED)debates and opinions,but hey,if we were not interested in the topic or any opinions,THEN there would be no forum!
THIS IS SOMETHING TO REMEMBER,i am not shouting out aloud,i say it peacefully.

Thanks to all who replied,good or not so good:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> WELL this was an entertaining night,SLING and DT having a tiff
> 
> I have just caught up with the action,this was better than any drama i have ever seen:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Chuffed we have entertained you!  just be sure to drop your coins in the hat on your way out!:thumbup:

Yep! I have put my my axe behind my back (FOR NOW)! No problems there

Hope you received the replies you were looking for! And that these had been helpful! 

LOL
DT


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

As it happens, I, too, have nowt better to do this morning than continuing to bother with this post, so I feel obliged to once again defend myself.



> Think the insults were there long before I started chucking em back! But some only see what they want ot see!


Really? Perhaps you'd care to look back to see where the insults started, point those out to everybody and could explain where, exactly, I have insulted you or anybody else?

The only "seeing what they want to see" and insulting of people that's been done here is on your part, DT. You only have to look at the first couple of pages to see who threw the wobbler and began resorting to playground insults quite unnecessarily. How ironic that you then go on to accuse me of such behaviour.

So "Devatories" WAS a typing error or slang/joke word, and it meant "Derivatives" all along? Sheesh! If only that could've been simply explained, it would've saved an awful lot of time.

Any suggestions for how to go about asking what unknown words mean in any future topics that pop up? Apparently, the best thing is to merely ignore them and plough-on regardless? Where would we be now if we'd done that throughout history, I wonder:

"*Sorry, but I don't understand what is meant by that*".

"*Really? Tough!* (You blithering idiot/muppetetc, etc, etc)"



> It was me that understood and I knew in a minute it was a typing error which you readily call "typo" - same kind of thing perhaps but nobody would question that. We all make lots of grammer/typing mistakes *nobody responds the way you did?*


What "way" for christ's sake? In my first post, all I say is:

"*What are "Devatories"? Did you mean derivatives? I couldn't see any in the ingredient lists*".

An innocent enough and perfectly reasonable question to ask, is it not?

Apparently not, judging by the way certain people have chosen to interpret it. 



> You keep saying people on this forum take things personally and it usually revolves around your responses.


"KEEP saying"? I have said that perhaps two or three times, yes, and it too is apparently wholly justified judging by what's happened here. Please don't tell me what I should or shouldn't post, or how people should behave in this forum - it's not your place to suggest that to me or anybody else for that matter.

If folk are willing or able to take offence at what other members write (whether the offence they take is justified or not), then let 'em get on with it. It's always going to happen if the method of communication is purely words on a PC monitor's screen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> As it happens, I, too, have nowt better to do this morning than continuing to bother with this post, so I feel obliged to once again defend myself.
> 
> Really? Perhaps you'd care to look back to see where the insults started, point those out to everybody and could explain where, exactly, I have insulted you or anybody else?
> 
> ...


Hey Erro! wundered where you woz! But sadly you were beginning to bore me And really really hate to dissapoint you but have some REAL interesting people around to entertain me today so toodlepip! have fun playing with yourself!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
lol
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> As it happens, I, too, have nowt better to do this morning than continuing to bother with this post, so I feel obliged to once again defend myself.
> 
> Really? Perhaps you'd care to look back to see where the insults started, point those out to everybody and could explain where, exactly, I have insulted you or anybody else?
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhh SLING,you really are a sensitive soul,may i ask as to why you are continuing with this?

I knew what DT was talking about with the word (Devatories)
Ok the spelling was not correct,but it still is easy to figure out what the word really meant!

TBH,this thread is now beginning to fade away,and i am sure other people are also fading with it
I really dont think this is going to get resolved,although you could PM each other,maybe this way the thread can continue in the way it is supposed to

No offence to SLING or DT,i do not want to be in the firing line:scared:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> Ohhhhhhh SLING,you really are a sensitive soul,may i ask as to why you are continuing with this?


No - I'm really not a "sensitive soul" at all, and the only reason I'm "continuing with this" is because I'm being falsely accused of something and having my name rubbished. Anyway - I thought you were enjoying it?

I mean and meant no disprespect to anybody with my initial question - which was meant sincerely and without malice of any kind - despite what DT says and thinks, or what anybody else says and thinks. It is apparently all too easy for folk to misinterpret what people say in internet forums.

I'm sorry if my question appeared to be something it wasn't, but I am still unsure as to how I could've phrased my original question any differently when honestly faced with a word I'm unsure of.

Agreed that we should all kiss and make up and get the thread back on topic, though.

Mates, DT? I hope so. :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yawn Yawn - Now you've had the last word you want to kiss and make up:lol::lol:

I will be making any suggestions I see fit - as you so rightly say,it's
an open forum and we all have the right. 
- as mentioned it's all getting a tad stale and wearing a bit thin so wont be checking in anymore

Off to have some REAL fun with DT:thumbsup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> I knew what DT was talking about with the word (Devatories)
> Ok the spelling was not correct,but it still is easy to figure out what the word really meant!


I actually thought he was making a clever pun as in Deviations, derivatives...deviatives.... :thumbup:

It was pretty clear in the context what was being meant though.

Anyway, I don't feed it, had never heard of it. I steer of anything with "deviatives" in it as I don't know what they are.

But, to be fair, if they are truly classed as fit for human consumption...wonder how much of that ends up in our Maccie D's.... :lol:


----------

